
Terrorism as Art: Mark Pauline's Dangerous Machines - fortran77
https://www.theverge.com/2012/10/9/3408030/mark-pauline-spine-robot-machines-robots-terrorism-as-art
======
jacquesm
See also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Tinguely](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Tinguely)

